# Good Weekend



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Just wanted to say we had a great weekend out . 5 of us shot about 3/4 of a possesion limit over two days. We emphasized patience in selecting ducks to shoot. We were able to pick out the immature drake mallards, and some fairly mature ones. Shot a lot of pintails, mostly drakes, some gadwalls. We had a hot bean stubble field picked out for Sat. AM but the wind would have rolled our decoys so we hunted water. Shot 2 mallards and 5 ringbills there. Picked up 4 honkers and 22 ducks on Sunday AM. It was nice to visit ND, it is always nice. 2


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Sir, 
Could you take the town name out of your post please. I hunt in that town, and have seen a rapid decline in land access and a huge increase in pressure from people posting town names on here. I'm not mad at all, but I'm sure you wouldn't want someone else posting your hunting spots for the world to go and hunt themselves. 
Thank you.

H2OfowlND


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thats why some dislike out of staters. :eyeroll:


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I think the cat was already out of the bag, they do host "Duckfest" every year in that little town. I'm amazed someone played the non-res card on this one.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

O ya, Im sure there are tons that know about that small town.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Thank you sir for taking down the town name. Yes, I know of the 'fest' in that town, and that is one of the things that has closed off so much land in that area and put it in the smaller unit for NR hunters. The other thing that has hurt that area, are people on sites like this giving out details so people that internet scout come out and ruin it. Myself and others that enjoy that area on a year round basis have seen too much land access cut off forever. It's not just NR's that are bad apples, we have our fair share in the state of ND.

I'm stationed overseas serving in the U.S. Air Force, and spend about $1200 on a plane ticket to come home once a year to hunt that area. In the past 6 years I've been able to come home TWICE to hunt, the other years I've been unable to get away since the AF has my attention first. This year I'm coming home for only two weekends to hunt, and I'm sure I'll see more posted land than I did last year.

I've been hunting in that same small town since 1989, and I've seen the good and now I'm seeing the bad. I just want to go hunting, and some day in the future I won't be able to, since all the land will be leased and posted up. I don't mind other hunters coming to the great state of North Dakota, but lets keep it a FREELANCE state for as long as possible. I'm not one for handouts, I'm for having people put the time and effort into hunting that I have for the past 20+ years.

All I'm asking for is a little respect in not naming towns on here, and getting more land posted up for the future.

Thank you, 
Michael H., USAF
H2OfowlND


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies killas, H20fowlND, thanks for serving our country. By the way I did not edit my original post. The administrators must have done that, and that is cool with me. The intent of my original post was to emphasize how important it is for relatively inexperienced hunters to be patient, and identifiy targets when groups of birds are coming in, and make sure those birds are in range before shooting. So many focus on pulling the trigger instead. If you have been hunting for as long as you say, I am sure you agree that disciplined shooting is beneficial to the birds, and those who hunt them. Now lets hope for some clouds and a wind out of the North.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

I was just talking about duck hunting.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

No hard feelings what so ever on your post intentions, and yes I know exactly what you are talking about. I just hate to see more land locked up because people aren't willing to put the effort into making relationships with landowners. Keep on truckin' and maybe we'll cross paths in that small ND town sometime in the future, I'll buy the first round.

Waterfowlwrecker - To answer your question about who I voted for, I didn't vote that year since I was at a forward location serving my country and didn't have the ability to vote. Hopefully that answers your question.

H2OfowlND


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

I now and hunt the area he is talking about, there is no need to play the NR card since it is in fact two local farmer who do all the posting in the area and will only allow those who show them the Green to hunt their own / rented properties. Has nothing to do with NR.

thanks


----------



## HuntAll 1208 (Oct 6, 2011)

Over the years, I've read many posts about hunting all over ND. Even though there aren't any town names, I know based on the duck and goose activity, as it isn't "hot" everywhere at once.

But what gets me worse is someone saying something that just ain't true. In a previous post, someone said that it's just two farmers posting land and permission will be granted if you have the money.

I will throw the Bull$#(% flag on that one! If you know anything about the area being discussed, you would know that there are many different landowners out there. If you talked to any of them, and actually listened to them, you would understand that they would appreciate you hunting if you would get rid of all the geese you possibly could!

This state is getting bad for people looking to "kill a limit," but there's still a lot of opportunity to get to know the landowner, and do something that they would greatly appreciate; get rid of some birds that eat their money!

Fortunately, I have hunted that area since I was able to shoot a gun. Every year, competition for the fields I hunt is greater and greater. And, every year, I hear the same stories from the farmers; hunters don't know where to park, stop me while I'm busy working, etc., etc.

As hunters, and as a group that gets criticized for everythign we do, we have to make a great impression every time. Otherwise, land will get posted and doors will get shut.

Good luck, and shoot straight!


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Doesn't the town named claim to be the duck capital of the universe or something like that?
Nobody would ever guess they have decent duck hunting...never.


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

Just googled duck capital, My father has hunted there many times,.When is that Duck festival? Just a quick ? If you have hunted that area for as many years as you say, you should have no problem hunting any of the land......


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

It's called duck daze festival, use to be in Oct. Trying to find out date.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Just because I've hunted there for 20+ years doesn't automatically grant me the ability to hunt everyones land. Some landowners don't let anyone but family. Other landowners don't let anyone on their land since they've been burned in the past. Quite a bit of land has been bought up or leased by out of state hunters and forever closed off. Along with the tremendous hunting pressure that area gets from the start of the season until early November. Pressure to you and me are two different things, and I prefer my definition of pressure. I like going out there on the weekend and not running into another hunter. ND is the last great freelance state, and we are trying to keep it that way.

H2OfowlND


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

I have no presure when I hunt. If I get one that's great, If I don't it won't ruin my trip. To me it's about the hunt, the family you are with,the people you meat. So your idea of hunting is way way off track, if you really think that you can go hunting and. Not meet another hunter @ duck capital of the world you are living in a dream world....By the way I' m on my way to N.D. Now for my first week of hunting.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

My definition of hunting is right on track. I don't need limits, that's not what I go hunting for. To go experience a priceless morning on the ND prairie with my dad is why I hunt. I've had many weekends and not heard a shot or having seen another hunter. I live in reality. The reality that more land is posted and/or bought up every year by greedy people wanting their piece of the pie. If they would just leave it be, come back the following year and enjoy their time in ND without having to close off more land to other hunters. I don't like the polluted ideals from other regions ruining such great hunting, so just a few can try to hog it all for themselves. 
Most people don't have much pressure when they hunt during the week.

H2OfowlND


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for your service to our country H20. Best of luck to you with the limited time you do get to hunt this year. Not sure if your ever around NW Indiana but if you are and need a great goose hunt PM me. Hunted ND for 9 years and quit due to all the reasons you and others listed above. Would love to return the favor to a ND resident who sacrifices for our country. :sniper: Thanks again. :beer:

INhonker1


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

INhonker1 said:


> Thanks for your service to our country H20. Best of luck to you with the limited time you do get to hunt this year. Not sure if your ever around NW Indiana but if you are and need a great goose hunt PM me. Hunted ND for 9 years and quit due to all the reasons you and others listed above. Would love to return the favor to a ND resident who sacrifices for our country. :sniper: Thanks again. :beer:
> 
> INhonker1


Good show.


----------

